# Caution Confusing Packaging - Locktite Red vs Loctite Blue



## angelfj1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just got home from one of the big box stores.  I needed some thread locker, both the red and the blue.  Needless to say, not a lot of thought went into the packaging.  Why not use red and blue packaging and squeeze bottles for red and blue product.  yes, I realize that the product numbers and the words RED and BLUE are there, but this was still confusing.

Regards,

Frank


----------



## xalky (Nov 19, 2013)

I think your barking up the wrong tree. Write Loctite a letter.:lmao:


----------



## fastback (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually, they were packaged blue in the red tube and red in the blue tube.  Maybe someone is colorblind.

Paul


----------



## darkzero (Nov 20, 2013)

I hear ya, probably to save cost so they only have one type of tube made. Recently I saw someone recommend threadlock to someone who seemed to not know what threadlock was & said, "use loctite, the stuff that comes in the red bottle". Well if the person does go out and buy some I hope they pay attention & get what they need for their application!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 20, 2013)

what???


----------



## angelfj1 (Nov 20, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> what???



I hope everyone realizes that I intended this for a bit of levity and nothing else.  We have all seen stranger things!:LOL: 

Regards,

Frank


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 20, 2013)

You mean the red stuff isn't to lubricate the lug nut threads on the old mouthy drunks truck that's getting one tire and moving the other three around?   

Bob


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 20, 2013)

angelfj1 said:


> Just got home from one of the big box stores.  I needed some thread locker, both the red and the blue.  Needless to say, not a lot of thought went into the packaging.  Why not use red and blue packaging and squeeze bottles for red and blue product.  yes, I realize that the product numbers and the words RED and BLUE are there, but this was still confusing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



What is confusing to me is the "removable" type.  Why would they say its good for 1/4 to 3/4 diameter bolts.  Wouldn't it also work for smaller bolts and nuts?  Seems to me they should have stated that on the the package.  

I have used the Red before and Crazy Glue as well.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 20, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> What is confusing to me is the "removable" type.  Why would they say its good for 1/4 to 3/4 diameter bolts.  Wouldn't it also work for smaller bolts and nuts?  Seems to me they should have stated that on the the package.
> 
> I have used the Red before and Crazy Glue as well.



Loctite makes a dozen or more thread lockers for various uses. There is a 222 (purple) that specifies being removable for small threads, lower strength than the 242. You can use 242 on small threads, but it would be more like using the red 271 (red death).

Tons of info here.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 20, 2013)

*220™**—*For 1/4" dia. and smaller fasteners.*222™**—*For 1/4" dia. and smaller fasteners.*222MS™**—*For 1/4" dia. and smaller fasteners. NSF-P1 certified for food-processing areas.*242®**—*For 1/4" to 3/4" dia. fasteners.*243™**—*For fasteners 1/4" to 3/4" dia. Resists oil. 8.45 oz. (250 ml) size is NSF 61 certified for use with drinking water systems.*246™**—*For fasteners 1/4" to 3/4" dia.*262™**—*For fasteners up to 3/4" dia. subject to high vibration and shock. Resists oils. Great for Grade 5 and 8 fasteners.*263™**—*For permanent locking of fasteners up to 3/4" dia. Prevents loosening and leakage due to vibration and shock.*266™**—*For fasteners up to 3/4" dia. Resists oils and contaminants.*271™**—*For up to 1" dia. fasteners. Ideal for harsh applications and tamperproofing. UL listed.*272™**—*For bolts up to 1 1/2" dia.*277™**—*For use with fasteners up to 1 1/2" dia.*290™**—*For locking assembled fasteners up to 1/2" dia. 8.45 oz. (250 ml) size is NSF 61 certified for use with drinking water systems.*294™**—*Strong bonds even on oily fasteners.*425™**—*Super glue (cyanoacrylate) for metal and plastic fasteners.*2432™**—*Has low sulfur content for sensitive metals such as titanium.*2760™**—*Strong bonds even on oily unprimed fasteners. Use for heavy duty applications, such as construction and railroad equipment.




- - - Updated - - -



Bill C. said:


> What is confusing to me is the "removable" type.  Why would they say its good for 1/4 to 3/4 diameter bolts.  Wouldn't it also work for smaller bolts and nuts?  Seems to me they should have stated that on the the package.
> 
> I have used the Red before and Crazy Glue as well.




1/4 and below may break before the glue lets go..


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been using my wife's blue fingernail polish for years. It works great on small screws, I save the red stuff for big jobs :rofl:


----------



## cdndewey (Nov 21, 2013)

fastback said:


> Actually, they were packaged blue in the red tube and red in the blue tube.  Maybe someone is colorblind.
> 
> Paul



Actually red and blue can be seen properly by colour blind people.

I am on a course right now for Delta V programming and when we do graphics we use red and green for running and stopped motors in my plant. The instructor informed us that colour blind people see red and green as brown and one place he was teaching at used red and blue as running and stopped motors because colour blind people could differentiate between the two.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 21, 2013)

cdndewey said:


> Actually red and blue can be seen properly by colour blind people.
> 
> I am on a course right now for Delta V programming and when we do graphics we use red and green for running and stopped motors in my plant. The instructor informed us that colour blind people see red and green as brown and one place he was teaching at used red and blue as running and stopped motors because colour blind people could differentiate between the two.



There are numerous types and degrees of color blindness. A very small percent can only see in shades of grey. I am red/green color blind, yet I can see both red and green. I have difficulty with the colors when they are more diffuse, or in low light levels. Brown is quite often an issue for me. When the leaves on a tree or a hillside turn red, I most likely can't see it. I'm the default electrician where I work, so I'm always having to ask someone "what color is this wire?".


----------



## "Mike" (Nov 21, 2013)

Although nothing to do with packaging,  does anybody know the shelf life of Loctite?  I don't use it THAT often and honestly,  mine is getting kind of old.  Like 4 or 5 years. Any clues?  Mike


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 21, 2013)

jbltwin1 said:


> Although nothing to do with packaging,  does anybody know the shelf life of Loctite?  I don't use it THAT often and honestly,  mine is getting kind of old.  Like 4 or 5 years. Any clues?  Mike



One of my newer bottles has a use by date. I think it is a year or 2. I have Loctite that is at least 10 years old and it still seems to work, although it may not make it to full strength.


----------



## burnrider (Nov 21, 2013)

I go by the numbers when buying. We end up with a Permatex version of threadlocker in most retail outlets on the left coast.
Seems to work fine. Only difference for me is red locktite comes off with plumber torch heating, blue lock tight strength is good with hand tools.


----------



## Philco (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought I was the only one that had this complaint about the loctite blue & red.  image.jpg (275.5 KB)
Had to put the red on the right side of the bench & the blue on the left side to keep from grabbing the wrong one. image.jpg (259.5 KB)


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 23, 2013)

Philco said:


> I thought I was the only one that had this complaint about the loctite blue & red.  image.jpg (275.5 KB)
> Had to put the red on the right side of the bench & the blue on the left side to keep from grabbing the wrong one. image.jpg (259.5 KB)


Yours isn't Loctite. But it looks like Loctite isn't the only thread locker that comes in confusing containers.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 23, 2013)

So where do you guys put the purple locktite?anic:


----------



## burnrider (Nov 23, 2013)

One trip to an authentic Mexican restaurant will teach you to read the label before using the product.


----------

